# Olympus Headboat



## Hard Head Hitter (Feb 5, 2007)

Starting this Saturday April 28 2007 the Olympus Headboat will sail for the first time this year targeting those big ROCKFISH. And starting Saturday May 12 2007 the olympus will start night fishing for CROAKERS jus a heads up for those of you who need the info


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

*Info*

Thanks for the info. I might just head out on one of the croaker trips in late May/early June. I wish there was a little more up to date boat heading out of that port. No rod holders? I have to take my crap gear and leave the customs at home when i fish that boat.


----------



## corey291 (May 18, 2006)

I'm definitely looking forward to going out on the Olympus this year. Went out on her a couple of years ago, and had a great night. 

I'm hoping to see some fishing reports from the Olympus outings posted.

-Corey


----------

